# Kernel : the frame size of 1152 bytes is larger [résolu]

## y351

Bonjour,

Je rencontre souvent des alertes lors d'une compilation du Noyau :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> the frame size of 1152 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes

 

e.g.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> net/ipv4/tcp_bpf.c: In function ‘tcp_bpf_sendmsg’:
> 
> net/ipv4/tcp_bpf.c:392:1: warning: the frame size of 1064 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes [-Wframe-larger-than=]
> ...

 

C'est un peu ennuyant ; j'aimerais bien les supprimer.

Sauriez-vous comment faire ?Last edited by y351 on Mon Aug 16, 2021 4:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Quel système ? 32bit ? 64bit ? une configuration ou des options de compilation particulères ?

Sur mon système amd64 :

```

$ zgrep CONFIG_FRAME_WARN /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

```

https://elinux.org/Kernel_Small_Stacks#CONFIG_FRAME_WARN

----------

## y351

Salut,

Rien de particulier pour une machine de 64bit.

Merci !

----------

